# Looking at buying an eco with rocker damage..



## dblake (Jul 16, 2014)

So I am looking at buying my first cruze. I found a 2012 ECO with 69,xxx miles. I am trying to get it for ~$9500. The issue with it is the damage on the rocker from ice in the road this winter. My friend does body work and said it would be about ~1000.00 to replace the inner and outer rocker. Now I am wondering if I just spray it ad not even worry about it. Any advice would be great!


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Buy it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That looks like the car slid over something. I'd have the alignment checked before purchase.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My car wasn't that bad when it got center high'd 3 times in ice. I had 2 wheels on that side replaced and the door repainted from scratches in one case and that area was left unaffected. Could this be from cutting between 2 parking spots and hitting the cement slab the wrong way? At the end of the day the the damage isn't "Horrible" but I'd still check it out.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

What do they want for the car? If $9500 isn't much below their asking price I would quote the $1000 to them and then offer even lower. Can't hurt and it's your wallet at the end of the day you should care about... not theirs.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

After noticing this is behind the passenger front wheel, it looks like a right turn into something raised like a tall curb or something.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rocker panels on these unibody vehicles is the only thing that keeps the center of the vehicle from sagging. Does your body guy have a robotic welding system? Or just interested in appearance.

I wouldn't walk away from a vehicle like this, I would run.


----------



## dblake (Jul 16, 2014)

They are asking $10,500 for the car. It was done on ice by the looks of it as there is no indication of cement scratches. The car drives fine and everything.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On the other hand, trade in value on this car is around 7,000 bucks, if a dealer, would knock off another $2,500 for rocker panel damage, so he would only have about 4,500 in it. Offer him $5K for it, would get it out of his hair and make 500 bucks. 

Have an alignment check done first at your expense, either leave it or bill it up with Bondo.

If buying it from a used car dealer, got it cheap at an auction and learned way too expensive to repair so trying to screw somebody else.

If from a private party, they owe too much so won't come down on the price.


----------



## dblake (Jul 16, 2014)

They will only come down to $10,000 on it. I figure its not worth it for me.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Throw a set of RS side skirts on it and call it a day.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

dblake said:


> They will only come down to $10,000 on it. I figure its not worth it for me.


The end of this story, but who was the seller?

How about this for some suggestions I heard from dealers. Buy it the way it is, drive it for a month, then put a claim against your insurance company. Or with well known mechanical problems, we can sell you a (worthless) warranty plan. 

As opposed to my request, sell it to me for a couple of thousand less, and will handle it myself. One reason I came up with the phase, don't walk, but run away.

But most of the time when I make what I consider a fair offer, before I get to the door, they say wait a minute, we have a deal.


----------



## dblake (Jul 16, 2014)

This is a private sever BTW. I was thinking about the RS side skirt option. but is it even worth 10k? I am still going to try to get them down to $9,500 as I know very few people are interested in it the way it sits.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

What options does this car have? It is an auto or manual transmission?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

dblake said:


> This is a private sever BTW. I was thinking about the RS side skirt option. but is it even worth 10k? I am still going to try to get them down to $9,500 as I know very few people are interested in it the way it sits.


Probably owes $10,000 on it, and perhaps not the best driver in the world. Check with a dealer as to the trade in price. In my experience, private parties are the worse to deal with. And once you give them the cash, and they do want cash, you are stuck with it. 

Cruze is offering $2.000 off right now, and the dealer will more than likely knock off another $700.00. And will have a full warranty.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Make him an offer you can live with, give him your cell number and wait. If nobody wants it at his price he will ring you eventually. Also make sure the car is debt free before putting down your cash.


----------

